# LGB 50' Railbox



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone know of any retailers with a LGB 50' boxcar in the RAILBOX scheme? I would say this is one of my favorite cars and looking for a few to populate my layout.

Michael Osweiler
Waseca, MN


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck Michael, 

They haven't been made in a while. 

I looked at my favorite online places and found nothing available. 

I see there's one on ebay for a hefty price. 

All the old LGB USA modern rolling stock is drying up... 

Brian B.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thet do show up on Ebay. There is a current listing for one but at a premium price. What about the Aristo version?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-40930-S...45fdc336d0


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Star Hobbies shows it in stock at $80.- 
http://www.starhobby1.com/WebSpecials.html 

Gold Coast has it listed at $99.00 

May not be in stock any more - need tyo call 


There are more available in Europe - not a car that should be difficult to get at a reasonable price.


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

Paul, 

The Aristocraft version is a 53ft Evans boxcar with plug doors and not the 50' exterior post boxcar that I am looking for. 

Michael


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a couple new in the box but will need trade for a fudgecicle car to complete my popcicle train - got one?


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one slightly used. Wanna [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

